# Les miserables MBTI types.



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok so I typed each one. Do you agree?

Jean Valjean - INFJ
Fantine - ISFJ
Eponine - ENFP but she could be an ENTP that's depressed and broken inside
Marius - INFP
Cosette - INFP
Enjolras - ENTJ but sometimes I think INTJ because he doesn't seem to value relationships as much as getting work done
Gavroche - ESTP
Javert - ESTJ
Thenardier - ENTP
Mrs. Thenardier - E*T*


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Javert: ISTJ.

[Long digression about Socialism and the masterplan of God]

What about Victor Hugo himself?

[30 page digression on French criminal argot]


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Javert: ISTJ.
> 
> [Long digression about Socialism and the masterplan of God]
> 
> ...


Hugo strikes me as an INTP. Based on Les Miserables and his political views, people automatically assume that he's a feeler. But he's far too cold, cynical, and philosophical to be an INFx. In the hunchback of Notre dame, which is Hugo's first novel, you get a better glimpse of his NT side.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Calvin said:


> Hugo strikes me as an INTP. Based on Les Miserables and his political views, people automatically assume that he's a feeler. But he's far too cold, cynical, and philosophical to be an INFx. In the hunchback of Notre dame, which is Hugo's first novel, you get a better glimpse of his NT side.


Hang on! Would an INTP be as much of a Romantic as Hugo was? This is the bloke whose plays are full of people driven by their emotions and sense of honour (Fi internal code?) - Hernani, Ruy Blas, &c - and whose _Hernani _sparked off a brawl between Classicists and Romantics.

Hugo's artistic manifesto, the Preface to _Cromwell_: Preface to Cromwell

_Notre Dame _owes a lot to _grand opéra_: drama focusing on a handful of individuals, set against a vividly reconstructed historical background. And it was made into an opera too (which failed). Music here:


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Hang on! Would an INTP be as much of a Romantic as Hugo was? This is the bloke whose plays are full of people driven by their emotions and sense of honour (Fi internal code?) - Hernani, Ruy Blas, &c - and whose _Hernani _sparked off a brawl between Classicists and Romantics.
> 
> Hugo's artistic manifesto, the Preface to _Cromwell_: Preface to Cromwell
> 
> _Notre Dame _owes a lot to _grand opéra_: drama focusing on a handful of individuals, set against a vividly reconstructed historical background. And it was made into an opera too (which failed). Music here:


 You're basing this on MBTI stereotypes. Creating emotion in stories is not based on the whims of your own feelings, but on literary technique. I know this because I am a writer myself. Regardless of being an INTP, I sucked at math and science. On the other hand, in subjects like history, literature, and theatre, I excelled. Being an NT does not automatically make you a computer-geek-math-whiz-emotionless-nerd. lol And so yes, I believe that Hugo could have very well been an INTP romanticist. If you'll notice, Victor Hugo's own emotions do not show up in the stories until he starts on one of his intellectual sermons, many of which can be found in Les Miserables (the book, not the play). This is far more typical of a thinker than a feeler.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Calvin said:


> You're basing this on MBTI stereotypes. Creating emotion in stories is not based on the whims of your own feelings, but on literary technique. I know this because I am a writer myself. Regardless of being an INTP, I sucked at math and science. On the other hand, in subjects like history, literature, and theatre, I excelled. Being an NT does not automatically make you a computer-geek-math-whiz-emotionless-nerd. lol And so yes, I believe that Hugo could have very well been an INTP romanticist. If you'll notice, Victor Hugo's own emotions do not show up in the stories until he starts on one of his intellectual sermons, many of which can be found in Les Miserables (the book, not the play). This is far more typical of a thinker than a feeler.



I agree and also if you look at a lot of his quotes, views and opinions they sound very much like an INTP. I think if you're going to type an author you can't look at the books they write because they're not talking about themselves, they're talking about a character and creating a story. I agree, Hugo is an INTP. 

Oh and I'm an NT and am horrible at math too!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Examples?

Why Hugo could be a Feeler:

Arch Romantic
Idealistic editorials - reflections on the state of the world, God's grand plan for history and the greatness of France; epic speeches on liberty and progress.
Religious; themes of guilt & innocence, compassion & self-sacrifice
The excessive sentimentality and purple prose, particularly in the mawkish love scenes or anything involving the ghastly Cosette. (E.g., Part V: Jean Valjean, I: War Within Four Walls, x: Dawn; or Part V: VI: The Sleepless Night, II: Jean Valjean has his arm in a sling. - trans. Norman Denny, Penguin)

Why Hugo could be a Thinker:


The didactic, discursive, digressive lectures and essays on Waterloo, Socialism, monarchy, criminal argot, and nuns ("The Convent as an Abstract Idea"); and long passages showing off Hugo's classical and mediaeval reading.


----------



## TheGryffindorLioness (Jun 23, 2014)

Valjean- INxJ

Javert- ISTJ

Fantine- ISFx

Cosette- ENFP

Marius- IxFP

Enjorlas- ExxJ

Epoinne- I have no idea.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

@Satan Claus

I agree about Valjean, Marius and Cosette.
Fantine- Why not INFP?
Eponine- I don't know. I've seen her typed as INFJ a lot, but I'm not sure why.
Enjolras- ENTJ (I think the reason you are considering INTJ actually works more for ENTJ)
Javert- Introvert?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Enjolras- I think he's more of either an ENFJ or ENFP. His action against the French army was more of an act of passion rather than a well-constructed plan. Either he had strong personal conviction that led him to fight the French army despite the fact that the odds were against him, or that he was so focused on fighting for the good of other people that he tried to fight the French army despite the odds. His whole protest/revolution was more driven by passion than anything.

Javert- ESTJ

Cosette- INFP

Fantine- INFP

Valjean- INFx


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Javert is an ISTJ. But oh such an awesome ISTJ thanks to Philip Quast.


----------



## EonsInTheNight (Oct 26, 2014)

Calvin said:


> You're basing this on MBTI stereotypes. Creating emotion in stories is not based on the whims of your own feelings, but on literary technique. I know this because I am a writer myself. Regardless of being an INTP, I sucked at math and science. On the other hand, in subjects like history, literature, and theatre, I excelled. Being an NT does not automatically make you a computer-geek-math-whiz-emotionless-nerd. lol And so yes, I believe that Hugo could have very well been an INTP romanticist. If you'll notice, Victor Hugo's own emotions do not show up in the stories until he starts on one of his intellectual sermons, many of which can be found in Les Miserables (the book, not the play). This is far more typical of a thinker than a feeler.


An "INTP romanticist" is just an INFP.
If you try to create emotions like those in Hugo's "Miserables" based on "technique" you'll fail. How do I know that Hugo was a feeler and not a thinker? Because he was actually good at what he wrote. Not saying that Thinkers can't be great writers, but only when they're being themselves and not when they use "techniques" to pass as something else.



Calvin said:


> Hugo strikes me as an INTP. Based on Les Miserables and his political views, people automatically assume that he's a feeler. But he's far too cold, cynical, and philosophical to be an INFx. In the hunchback of Notre dame, which is Hugo's first novel, you get a better glimpse of his NT side.


If you think that The Hunchback of Notre Dame -specially the ending- is anything but feeler tragic romanticism I don't know what to do with you. You confuse tragedy with cinism. The protagonists who died in his books were heroes, not misguided fools, as far as Hugo is concerned.
I mean seriously, the fact that you claim typing Hugo as a feeler is "MBTI steoretype" and then say that he's "too philosophical" to be INFx is beyond absurdity.


----------



## pureheart9 (Dec 29, 2014)

Valjean: ENFP
Cosette: INFP 
Fantine: INFJ
Javert: ISTJ
Marius: ISFP
Enjolras: ENTJ
Eponine: ENxP
Gavroche: ExTP
Grantaire: ESFP
The Bishop: ISFJ
Thenardier: ESFP
Madame Thenardier: I have no idea, but definitely a sensor


----------



## Crimsonscissors (Jan 24, 2013)

Just a quick note on the Thénardiers; I typed them and they change drastically from the book to the musical. In the book, Thénardier is an INTJ. He is measured, a strategist (he never gets drunk, even though he 'appears' to be drinking all night). He has too much purpose and focus and drive to be an ENTP. Everything is done with a goal in mind. 
the Mme shows high levels of Se; she is physically abusive rather than overarchingly abusive like the Monsieur. She loves the crowds, and takes joy in showing that she can break a walnut with her fist. When Valjean bought Cosette a doll, the Mme was so enraged that she told her husband she wanted the doll gone the very next day. It makes no rational sense, but she's emotional and she would never be able to look at Cosette again with that doll in mind. I think that's pretty Fi. Lastly, she is entirely submissive to Thénardier; he expresses overwhelming amounts of Ni, and her Se is fascinated. She is spiritually submissive to him tbh. 


Musical/Movie ( particularly movie tbh. ) ENTP & ESFJ. 
Thénardier is an ENTP, and it's really obvious to see. He's boisterous, appeals to people with auxiliary Fe, and is cunning and calculating with his Ti. He leads, not because he is a commander, but because he is the idea man, capable of seeing plots and reacting quickly. Also, inferior Si -- he keeps calling her anything but Cosette. 
Mme is an ESFJ, and while it can be argued that she's an ESTJ (but I think that ENFP pushes it way too far) let me just explain. Particularly for the movie here, she is an extremely unhealthy ESFJ, and exerts massive amounts of unhealthy Ti. She is very socially aware, ("like mother like daughter, the scum of the streets" -- Si.) and she recognises Valjean after like??? a Gavroche & a half's worth of time tbh. Lots of Si -- but also Ne. She is lesser, but still helps with scams ( saying Cosette was ill a lot ). She is the dominant one here, very J. Very E as well. & when Valjean confronts the Thénardiers at first, while Thénardier himself is busy trying to call "Courgette" over, she is busy examining Valjean; his facial expressions, and she's nervous because she is aware of his person. She's very aware of her environment, and has a lot of Fe. 


:| #things you do with you are bored and have a deep love for sbc + hbc.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Gavroche is an ExFP. Lots of Fi-Te going on. He exudes confidence, willing to confront Javert to his face. 
ESTP doesn't make sense; Ti is good at getting itself out of scrapes. Not the case for little Gavroche; Se-Ti would've known not to parade on the barricade. Fi can be just as passionate as Fe. Gavroche lived and operated solely in the moment, but not necessarily well. He was part dreamer, part realist. 

I'm thinking ENFP, honestly: 
{Good evening dear inspector lovely evening, my dear 
I know this man my friends his name's inspector Javert 
so don't believe a word he says 'cause none of it's true 
it only goes to show what little people can do 
and little people know 
when little people fight 
we may be easy pickings but we got some bite 
so never kick a dog 
because he's just a pup 
we'll fight like 20 armies and we won't give up 
so you better run for cover when the pup grows up.'} 

That song really jumps from topic to topic, metaphor to metaphor. Gavroche is full of them. {That inspector thinks he's somethin but it's me who runs this town, and my theatre's always open and my curtain's never down.} 

I dunno. He's a little kid. His personality's not totally developed. I'm trying to stray away from Se because I played him once, and I think that could be bias; but I certainly see Fi-Te


----------



## Sinister Magick (Sep 1, 2014)

Satan Claus said:


> Ok so I typed each one. Do you agree?
> 
> Jean Valjean - INFJ
> Fantine - ISFJ
> ...


Jean Val Jean - INFP
Javert - ISTJ
Fantine - ISFJ
Eponine - (I feel like this depends on the production) She always does seem SP to me, just not istp. 
Maruis - INFx
Cosette - ISFP
Thenardier - ExxP, but not ENFP. I'm mostly thinking ESTP, but I could see esfp or entp.
Madame Thenardier - ExFP


----------

